# Flaming box elder clear river table by BB Epoxy



## BBEpoxy (May 25, 2020)

@phinds Thought you’d appreciate this one! Been sitting on these slabs for a long time now.

No artificial pigments anywhere on this one. Every color you see is 100% natural. River is clear but the bottom of the river is frosted, did not want the epoxy to distract from the wood itself, keep it in the spotlight. 

Full video on my business page:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588773651794217

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2020)

Spectacular table! My compliments! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work. Hard to go wrong with a piece of flamed box elder that nice. Can't recall whether or not I've ever seen ambrosia flamed BE before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 26, 2020)

Gorgeous table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 26, 2020)

Very Nice, Did you do a bug kill before hand of any type? Just curious, I will check out Chem cast as it looks like a very nice product. Great job on the table and it looks very, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 26, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Very Nice, Did you do a bug kill before hand of any type? Just curious, I will check out Chem cast as it looks like a very nice product. Great job on the table and it looks very, very nice.


Wher did you get the Chem cast if I may ask. I have not ben able to find anything other than the acrylic sheets.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 26, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Where did you get the Chem cast if I may ask. I have not ben able to find anything other than the acrylic sheets.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (May 26, 2020)

Beautiful table. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (May 26, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Very Nice, Did you do a bug kill before hand of any type? Just curious, I will check out Chem cast as it looks like a very nice product. Great job on the table and it looks very, very nice.


Yes, when I slabbed the wood a few years ago. 140f for a week or so, been a while....

As for the epoxy, Im an authorized ChemTec distributor, I carry the full line of products. We really discourage selling to the general public simply because people dont understand what they are doing, buy the wrong products, and then get mad at us because they tried to pour and entire garage floor with 2" casting epoxy. lol 

So to ensure your planning your job correctly, you order everything through me. Id be happy to help you and answer any questions you may have. Once your an established customer and know what your doing then we allow you to order your own materials.


----------



## Woodturner54 (May 26, 2020)

Beautiful! One of my favorite woods to turn is box elder, you never know what your going to find with it, again just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 26, 2020)

Great job. Box elder is an under-appreciated wood. Even the pure white wood is great for scroll-sawing and it takes paint well, as all maples do. I have seen the ambrosia-like streaks in this wood many times but I always thought it was the same as the dark pink but had oxidized to brown like BE flame usually does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for the info on the Chem tech
I use stone coat mostly and 2c oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 27, 2020)

That’s one of the sweetest river tables out there! So cool...


----------



## BBEpoxy (May 27, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Thanks for the info on the Chem tech
> I use stone coat mostly and 2c oil.


I was a stone coat guy for the longest, they were the first company to promote me and what I could do with their products. They based their entire faux Granite line off of some of my work. 

But Stone Coat has gone down hill significantly since Mike went corporate, both in terms of customer service and product quality. I wish it weren’t true but it is undeniable. 

I guarantee you I can give you the exact same quality results but with better longevity using ChemTec, not SCC. We also have many more products, some very speciality driven, than SCC will ever have. 

Most SCC kits are 2gal for ~$200. 
All my kits are 3gal for ~$200.

I will gladly put my products up against SCC’s any day of the week and will win hands down every time.

Every time.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## David_CinciOH (Jun 10, 2020)

Cool! I never knew box elder could look like much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 10, 2020)

David_CinciOH said:


> Cool! I never knew box elder could look like much.


No? How about this?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jun 10, 2020)

Or this one! It’s still rough though, but that’s the brightest red I’ve ever seen. I’m making it into one of my magnetic chef knife display racks.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

